# It's A Good Day!



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 20, 2014)

I remember Peggy Lee, but I'm too young to remember much about her.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not. She was very popular when I was a young whipper-snapper.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2014)

It was a good day for a fever.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh yes, Peggy Lee.  One of the greatests. How well I remember.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2014)

Most of us should be young enough to remember "Lady and the Tramp".


----------

